# مداخلات موضوع .. كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد والتكييف



## تقوى الله (19 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوات والاخوة الاعضاء الكرام ...
برجاء وضع مداخلات واستفسارات موضوع 

كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 

للاخ الكريم 
م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة 
من اجل العملية التنظيمية للقسم والمكتبة والحصول علي الهدف المنشود .. 

والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 يناير 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بداية جزاك الله كل خير مهندسنا الاستاذ احمدعلى ماتقدمه لاخوتك المهندسين العرب*

*وجعل الله كل حرف من كل كتاب تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك ... اللهم امين.*

*اخي المهندس: عند تحميل الملف الخاص بشركة Trane من خلال الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.de/users/6ZD26/1
*

*يتم تحميل صفحة HTML فقط فما السبب؟*

* جزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 يناير 2006)

*هل من الممكن أن توضح أكثر !*












أخي الكريم هل من الممكن أن توضح أكثر, حيث أنني أقوم بإختبار الورابط جميعها بشكل يومي, أرجو التوضيح بسرعة
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## 7محمود7 (28 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سلمت
تمام التمام


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 يناير 2006)

*
اخي الكريم:

عندما اضغط الرابط يذهب بي الى صفحة الموقع

وعندما اضغط على البرنامج يفتح صندوق حوار حفظ الملف بصيغةHTML

عندما اضغط ok يحمل ملف 9.5K

كررت المحاولة كذا مرة كانت النتيجة نفسها:19:

وشكرا *


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 يناير 2006)

هل عملية التحميل تختلف عما شرحت في هذا المنتدى
لقد حملت معظم الكتب من الموقع http://rapidshare.de/ دون اي مشكلة
اما من الموقع http://rapidshare.de/users/6ZD26/1 فتحدث المشكلة
رجائي المساعدة .. وشكراً


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 يناير 2006)

*شكراً لمشاركاتك !*











أشكرك أخي محمود على مشاركاتك الجميلة جداً, وأسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## 7محمود7 (30 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الغالي يعلم الله انك بعد الله انت من اعطاني الدافاع :12: لاكتب فأسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك
ايضأ
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 يناير 2006)

*تفاعل بناء بين الأعضاء!*











أخي محمد جزاك الله كل خير, حقاً لقد أفدت المهندسين بهذه الأدراة الهامة, لا أستطيع أن أصف سعادتي بأن الأعضاء أصبحوا فعالين جداً, ورغبتهم الشدية بخدمة هذا الدين, وخدمة إخوانهم المهندسين.
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير
أخوك أحمد عفيفي


----------



## تقوى الله (30 يناير 2006)

جزاكم الله جميعا" خيرا"


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 يناير 2006)

نزلت القاموس .. وتصفحته .. *( الدال على الخير كفاعله)*
جزاك الله كل خير
م. عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 يناير 2006)

أخي أحمد عفيفي

اسف جداً على تأخري في الرد
وأستميحك عذراً ، وشكري لك على الطريقة التوضيحية ...
كنت اتبع نفس ما شرحته انت ، ومع ذلك ... لا يتحمل الملف.
ولكن وبعون من الله، استطعت تحميل الملف. كل الشكر لك
م. عبد المنعم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 يناير 2006)

*نحمد الله على إنتهاء المشكلة !*











أشكرك أخي الكريم, وأحمد الله أن المشكلة قد إنتهت
ودائما أنا تحت أمرك
أخوك في الله
أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## amr fathy (31 يناير 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 

*


----------



## ابو القسام هاني (8 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو القسام هاني (8 فبراير 2006)

عايز اعرف كيف انزل كتب وبرامج للموقع


----------



## كرار العراقي (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك يا استاذ احمد على كل ما تقدمه من مقتنيات هندسية ...
[glow=CC0033]تحياتي لك بالموفقية [/glow] .


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (11 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم أحمد


----------



## م. مصطفى (13 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم :
قبل كل شيءأقول للأخ م.أحمد شكرا"على التطرق لهذا الموضوع البالغ الأهمية. وأرغب الأن في طرح مشكلتي:
أخوكم مصطفى من سوريا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية أعمل الأن على إنهاء مشروع تخرج في التدفئة والتكييف
وبحاجة ماســــــــــــــة
لبرنامج حساب أحمال التدفئة والتكييف :
Heating and Cooling Load Calculation[based on ASHRAE].
,وبأسرع وقت ممكن, ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2006)

*مرحباً بك!*



المهندس هوهوشة قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوة المهنة و اني اتشرف ان انضم لكم و لكل مهندس عربي و ابعث اول مشاركاتيhttp://rapidshare.de/files/13251429/Fanfare_UIQ.sis.html


أخي الكريم, إنه لشرف كبير أن تكون أول مشاركة لك في قسم التبريد والتكييف
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## marra_3 (20 فبراير 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الموحد بالله (20 فبراير 2006)

*الله يحفظك*

[frame=13 80] 
الي الاخ الكريم م/ أحمد عفيفي الله يكرمك ويوفقك للخير دائما ويجمعنا مع رسوله الكريم في الفردوس انشاء الله
[/frame]


----------



## محمد المهداوي (26 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
اطلب من الاخوان الي يستعملون برامج كمبيوتر في حساب الاحمال الحرارية للبنايات
و كذلك في تصميم الدكتات ان يشرحو لنا برنامج عن كل موضوع و لهم جزيل الشكر
علماً ان المهندس المبتدأ مثل حالتي يصعب عليه فهم البرنامج من help
و خصوصاً اني لم استعمل برنامج من قبل في تصميم و دراسة اي مشروع و طبعاً اقصد نفس هذه البرامج التي اتكلم عنها .. و كما هو غاية انشاء هذا المنتدى هو ارتفاع مستوى المهندس العربي و قد وجدنا هنا من المهندسين ماشاء الله ما لديهم الخبرة في مجالات واسعة وفقهم الله لعمل كل خير
فلا تبخلوا علينا بما وفقكم الله به و لكم خالص شكري و دعائي
و السلام عليكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 فبراير 2006)

*ونحن في الخدمة !*



محمد المهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
> اطلب من الاخوان الي يستعملون برامج كمبيوتر في حساب الاحمال الحرارية للبنايات
> و كذلك في تصميم الدكتات ان يشرحو لنا برنامج عن كل موضوع و لهم جزيل الشكر
> علماً ان المهندس المبتدأ مثل حالتي يصعب عليه فهم البرنامج من help
> ...


 
أخي الكريم, سنعمل على شرح برامج حساب الأحمال المشهورة بإذن الله, وسأعمل على الإتفاق بين الزملاء على تقسيم مهام الشرح
وعموماً سأعمل أنا وزميلتي N.C على شرح تلك البرامج
ولك خالص التحية مني ومن جميع أعضاء ملتقى التبريد وتكييف الهواء
[line]
أخوك احمد​


----------



## محمد المهداوي (26 فبراير 2006)

اشكركم جداً و نحن بالانتظار
:32:


----------



## تقوى الله (26 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ونحن بالخدمة ان شاء الله تعالي ، باذن الله سوف نقوم بتقديم كل ما يحتاج له الاعضاء الكرام بالاتفاق بيني وبين زملائي الكرام ، وندعوا الله تعالي ان يوفقنا في مثل هذا العمل ، واخلاصه لوجه الله الكريم .


----------



## محمد المهداوي (28 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
اختي العزيزة نحن بأنتظار شرح البرامج
و لكم خالص الشكر و التقدير


----------



## alswidi (4 مارس 2006)

اشكرك علي التقديم الجميل ومزيد من الجديد انشاء الله


----------



## BTF (8 مارس 2006)

لدينا مشكلة حول وسيط التبريد R600aالدى انتج مؤخرا. حيث جل الالات التى تحوى هذا الوسيط تختنق بسرعة فائقة حتى ولو غيرنا المصفات. ترى الى اىسبب يرجع هذا الاختناق؟


----------



## samer555 (13 مارس 2006)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## xmen425 (15 مارس 2006)

سلام عليكم .....
كيفكون جميعا انشالله بخير والله اشتقناكون
والله نحنا كنا مشغولين بي الامتحانات
استاذ احمد من بعد اذنك اذا عندك هودي البرامجalpha Laval Ees Pitzher)
وانا بكون ممنونك استاذ احمد اذا بتجبلنا هني 
وشكرا 
سلام


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 مارس 2006)

*بعض المعلومات !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك أخي X-men, أسأل الله أن تكون بألف خير
بصراحة هذا البرنامج غير متوفر لدي في الوقت الحالي, بس هل ممكن تقولي طبيعة عمل البرنامج حتى أعمل على البحث عليه.
ولك خالص الشكر
أخوك أحمد​


----------



## xmen425 (16 مارس 2006)

salam kifak a5y 
EES
هوي برنامج Eng Eqution Solver 
ALPHA LAVAL هوي برنامج للتكييف والتبريد
bithzer هوي كمان برنامج للتكييق والتبريد 
بس انا بعرفهم من اجل هيك انا التجات الك
يالله سلام


----------



## reda_hala (16 مارس 2006)

_جزاك الله خيرا على ما تفعله _
_اشكرك باسم جميع اعضاء المنتدى_


----------



## mohsen1744 (16 مارس 2006)

الأخت الكريمة هذه النسخة من هذا البرنامج والمنتاشرة بين المهندسين ليست دقيقة فى الحسابا حيث أنها مجهولة الهوية برجاء عدم نشرها لى زميل بالمملكة السعودية عندة إحدى النسخ لشركة مشهورة مثل ترين ممكن أى شخص ينزلة أفضل من هذا وشكرا


----------



## haider83 (18 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .....


----------



## w_a71 (18 مارس 2006)

يجزيكم الله خيرا عن كل مستفيد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## تقوى الله (18 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم mohsen1744 ...
جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قمت بتقديمه ، وننتظر منك المزيد باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه ، جعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك.
خالص التحية ،،،​


----------



## mohsen1744 (19 مارس 2006)

hi my brothers 
can any ons assist my 
i have carrier hand book as hard copy 
if any one has it in soft copy can put in in th site 
it is important
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (25 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل ونحن فى الانتظار
بس لاتطول عليييييييييييييينا


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا علىماقمت وعلى ما ستقدم
نحن بالإنتظار
م.إبراهيم الطويل


----------



## حسن حسين (25 مارس 2006)

اعزائي الاعضاء
هل لديكم برنامج Kotza الكامل و ليس التجريبي . برجاء ارساله ان وجد .


----------



## xmen425 (25 مارس 2006)

الله يستر من هيدي المفاجاة الكبيرة اخي احمد
ونحا بل الانتظار


----------



## xmen425 (25 مارس 2006)

الله يستر من هيدي المفاجاة الكبيرة اخي احمد
ونحن بل الانتظار


----------



## 7محمود7 (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ حسن 
بالنسبة لبرنامج Kotza البرنامج الكامل موجود عندي مع الدنقل وهو لايفرق عن الديمو الا بالدنقل والدنقل وصلة توصل بفي مكان توصيل الطابعة هنا المشكلة احببت ان اوضح المسئلة لك 
وشكرا


----------



## تقوى الله (2 أبريل 2006)

*شكر خاص جدا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه البرامج التي ينتظرها الاعضاء منذ زمن طويل :32: ، واعانك الله علي رفع احد اهم البرامج بمجالنا المتميز دائما" :12: ، اعانك الله .

:13: :29: :81: :12: :28: 

وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ، للأخ المتميز دائماً ، الذي لا نرى منه إلا كل الخير والمساعدة لاخوانه ..
جزالك الله عنا كل الخير .. ورزقك بكل حرف في هذه الكتب والبرامج ألف ألف حسنة .. وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .. وأسأل ربي العظبم ، أن يوفقك في دراستك ، وأن يبارك في علمك ووقتك .. انه سميع الدعاء.
وشكراً


----------



## فتي الرياض (3 أبريل 2006)

اهلين اخي احمد ممكن برنامج refprop


----------



## salim4 (3 أبريل 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ، للأخ المتميز دائماً ، الذي لا نرى منه إلا كل الخير والمساعدة لاخوانه ..
جزالك الله عنا كل الخير .. ورزقك بكل حرف في هذه الكتب والبرامج ألف ألف حسنة .. وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .. وأسأل ربي العظبم ، أن يوفقك في دراستك ، وأن يبارك في علمك ووقتك .. انه سميع الدعاء.
وشكراً


----------



## عمر حموي (4 أبريل 2006)

ششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## xmen425 (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا كيفكون وكيف الصحة 
اخي احمد .....
شو عرفت شي عن البرامج لي خبرتك عنون 
نحنا بي الانتظار


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (10 أبريل 2006)

تم تحميل البرامج بنجاح
بارك الله فيك 
نطلب المزيد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 أبريل 2006)

xmen425 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا كيفكون وكيف الصحة
> اخي احمد .....
> شو عرفت شي عن البرامج لي خبرتك عنون
> نحنا بي الانتظار


 
أخي الكريم لم أستطع إيجاده حتى الآن
أسأل الله التوفيق في إيجاده بإذن الله
تحياتي​


----------



## عاطف جمال (14 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووووين اخوانى على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا 
جارى تنزيل البرامج


----------



## ayoub01 (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## froid tayma (22 أبريل 2006)

عندى اشياء جميلة تخص عالم التبريد (الضواغط ...des logiciel)وكيفية حساب السعة التبريدية لمكيفات التبريد واشياء اخرى .......ولاكن لااعرف كيف افيدكم بها اى كيف انزلها فى هدا المنتدى وكيف يستطيع الاخوة تنزيلها.........وشكرااااااااا.


----------



## mohsen1744 (24 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم اخى العزيز سؤال من فضلك*

أخى العزيز مهندس احمد أنا عندى برنامج كاريير لتصميم المواسير والدكتات ولكن تحت الدوس هل موجود عندك أى برنامج لكاريير شبيه بذلك


----------



## hashim a. mahdi (24 أبريل 2006)

*أود مشركتكم في هذا لملف الخاص بالتصميم لعموم الفائدة*

هو عبارة عن ملف يفيد المهندسين قي التصميم الانشائي لمختلف الانظمة الميكانكية وذلك لعموم الفائدة. فقط أدعو لي.:55:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 أبريل 2006)

*كيفية توفير الملفات*



froid tayma قال:


> عندى اشياء جميلة تخص عالم التبريد (الضواغط ...des logiciel)وكيفية حساب السعة التبريدية لمكيفات التبريد واشياء اخرى .......ولاكن لااعرف كيف افيدكم بها اى كيف انزلها فى هدا المنتدى وكيف يستطيع الاخوة تنزيلها.........وشكرااااااااا.


مرحباً بك أخي الكريم, يمكنك أخي رفع الملفات التي تريدها من خلال موقع Rapidshare
ويمكنك تعلم كيفية رفع الملفات على الموقع المذكور من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12980
أو يمكنك إرسال الملفات لي على بريدي الإلكتروني, وسأعمل على توفيرها في الملتقى بإذن الله
تحياتي​


----------



## اوموسئ17 (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علئ مجهوداتك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (30 أبريل 2006)

*ملفات*

اخي العزيز
تم تحميل البرامج بنجاج وبارك الله فيك ولكن ماهي نوع البرنامج الذي بموجبه يتم فتح الملفات 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abuyaser (2 مايو 2006)

7محمود7 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> الاخ أحمد سالمان نزلت البرنامج وعملتله فك الضغط في مجلد واشتغل البرنامج .
> 
> ...


 
هل يوجد عندك الدليل الخاص بكوتزا
يوجد كتابان أحدهما 600 صفحة و الثاني بحدود 200 صفحة أظنها تأتي مع البرنامج


----------



## sam6 (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم مهندس احمد عفيفى
اشكرك بشده وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج انا عندى هذا البرنامج ولكن يحتاج كلمة مرور وانا فعلا فى اشد الحاجه اليه فى هذا الوقت فانا اقوم بتصميم مشرع كبير ويوفر هذا البرنامج الكثير من الوقت اشكرك مره اخره 
اخوك م. هيثم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hvacboy (9 مايو 2006)

*مشكوووووور علي البرنامج الرائع*

لو تكرمت اخي برنامج رسم الدكت غير اوتو كاد

الله يحفظك


----------



## عصام فارس محمد خلي (11 مايو 2006)

اصدقائى الاعزاء
برجاء ارسال معلومات عن تكييف الطائرات
وشكرأ


----------



## moghrabi (12 مايو 2006)

Please to All
if someone has the Books of: 

بالجمعية الأمريكية للتدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء

American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air Conditioning Engineers
www.ASHRAE.org
للحصول على مراجعهم الأربعة:
HVAC Systems
Applications
Equipment
Refrigeration
أو القرص المدمج (Compact Disc) الذي يحويهم

to upload it please


----------



## miso-a (13 مايو 2006)

المهندس أحمد
جزاك الله كل خيرعن هذه البرامج 
وعندي مشكلة ان ملف حسابات يورك لم يعمل عندي على الحاسب ارجوا بيان طريقة عمله ولك الشكر


----------



## احمد قطيفان (14 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم السيد عطار ..
جزاك الله كل خير ، وجعل اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم ..
وجاري التحميل باذن الله .. وفقكم الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا ..
سؤال للسيد عطار ..
هل الكراكات مجربة وشغالة للبرامج اعلاه ..
مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## vico (17 مايو 2006)

eng. ahmed afifi
thanks alot for you important programs and still waiting for the great carrier e2o


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم السيد عطار .. 
شكراً على ردك .. بالنسبة لكراك الـ Trane لم يعمل باالنسبة لي بعد فك ضغطه في ملف البرنامج ومن ثم الضغط على مفتاح Reg ..


----------



## عطار (18 مايو 2006)

*بالنسبة للبرنامج VariTrane Duct Designer Demo*

اخي الكريم سوف يعمل ان شاء الله
ولاكن يجب ان يكون البرنامج مسكر أي لايعمل 
وتنسخ الكراك داخل المجلد وهي again.nfo وكذلك trane.reg وكذلك FILE_ID.DIZ
وتجعلها داحل ملف C: \Cds\Duct32 منسوخة جميعها داخل هذا المجلد (منتشرة مع ملفات البرنامج) وبعدها تضغط على ملف again.nfo ثم ملف trane.reg 
وارجوا ان تخبرني هل نجحت التجربة ام لا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 مايو 2006)

عطار قال:


> اخي الكريم سوف يعمل ان شاء الله
> ولاكن يجب ان يكون البرنامج مسكر أي لايعمل
> وتنسخ الكراك داخل المجلد وهي again.nfo وكذلك trane.reg وكذلك FILE_ID.DIZ
> وتجعلها داحل ملف C: \Cds\Duct32 منسوخة جميعها داخل هذا المجلد (منتشرة مع ملفات البرنامج) وبعدها تضغط على ملف again.nfo ثم ملف trane.reg
> وارجوا ان تخبرني هل نجحت التجربة ام لا


 
اخي الكريم اشكرك على الرد والاستجابة ..
ولكن كنت اتبع ماطلبت ومع ذلك ، اجريت نفس ماطلبت ، ولم يفلح ، حيث عند الضغط على مفتاح السجل تظهر الرسالة التالية: 




فهل من تفسير .. وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 مايو 2006)

السيد عطار .. 
جزاك الله كل خير عنا .. لقد تم تجريب الكراك العائد لبرنامج الـ Elita وكانت النتيجة ناجحة تماماً.. 
وفقك الله ، وجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

أشكر جزيلاً ياسيد عطار على روح التعاون ..
ولكن مع الاسف الكراك الاخير لم يعمل .. مع ملاحظتي ان الكراك له وقت محدد وان البرنامج التي تم تحميله له النسخة VariTrane Duct Designer.v3.05.50 والكراك للنسخة 3.05
مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## عطار (19 مايو 2006)

*اخي الكريم م عبدالمنعم*

هذا نفس الاصدار الذي عندي ونفس الكراك هو الذي مشغل هذا البرنامج
حاول مرتا اخرا وسوف اتواصل معك إلى ان يعمل إن شاء الله


----------



## عطار (19 مايو 2006)

*اخي الكريم م عبدالمنعم*

الأن البرنامج محملة اكثر من عشرين واحد
نرجوا منهم ان يتكرموا ويبينوا لنا هل عمل معهم ام لا 
وابشر اخي بالعوض ان شاء الله غير هذا البرنامج


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي عطار على هذه الروح الطيبة .. جزاك الله كل خير ..
بالفعل هذا الذي حيرني من اول اجابة لك بان الكراك يعمل جيداً مع البرنامج بالنسبة لك ..
وشخصياً فقد ذهبت الى احد مواقع الكراكات .. وبعد المجازفة والتحدي ، فقد نزلت أكثر من 5 كراكات .. وكلها نفسها .. وباءت بالفشل ..
وننتظر أحد الاخوة المهتمين ممن حمّل البرنامج مع كراكه ليبين لنا .. عمل الكراك ام لا ؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير عنا


----------



## عطار (19 مايو 2006)

*اخي الكريم م عبدالمنعم*

اخي الكريم م عبدالمنعم
هل انت تستخدم ويندوز ملينيوم ام اكس بي
لأني اعتقد ان الملينيوم لا يعمل الكراك معه


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم السيد عطار .. بارك الله فيك ..
الوندوز التي اتعامل معه على حاسبي هو Windows 98 ..
ولا يهمك يا اخي ، فلعله خير ان شاء الله .. مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## وجدي ابودية (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى كاتلوجات في التدقئة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم السيد عطار .. بارك الله فيك ..
تم تحميل الكراك العائد للبرنامج .. وعمل بنجاح ..
مع الشكر الجزيل ..


----------



## معين المشرعي (21 مايو 2006)

شكر خاص للاخ محمود


----------



## عطار (21 مايو 2006)

*الملاحظ ان تنزيل البرامج قل*

الملاحظ ان تنزيل البرامج قل 
هل اتوقف عن الاكمال ام استمر 
ام البرامج التي اضعها لاتعمل


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 مايو 2006)

أخي السيد عطار ..
جزاك الله كل خير عنا ، وجعل أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين 

أخي الكريم ،انت تعلم الآن ان الوقت ، وقت فحوصات واختبارات لكثير من الاعضاء .. وفقهم الله ..
والبرامج التي تقوم بالاعلان كبيرة الحجم ، بالتالي تاخذ وقتاً نوعاً ما للتحميل ، ومن ثم التجريب ..
وفي حال ظهور اي مشكلة ، سيتم الاعلان عنها ..
مع الشكر الجزيل .. ودمتم برعاية الله


----------



## waleedamer (22 مايو 2006)

*فلسطين*

السلام عليكم
الاخوه الكرام \بعد التحيه
انا من المشاركين الجدد فى الملتقى ارجو منكم تزويدى بالجداول الخاصه بحساب التكييف للاماكن المختلفه ان كانت بحوزه احد منكم حتى يتسنى لى استخدامها فى الحسابات المتعلقه بالتكييف وان وجد برامج حساب الاحمال السريع التقريبى حيث لاحظت استخدامها فى مكاتب وشركات التوريد والتركيب للمكيفات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وزاد من ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 مايو 2006)

عطار قال:


> هذاموقع برامج للخرائط السيكرومترية
> والبرامج جيدة ولاكن لا اعرف هل تحتاج إلى كراكات ام لا
> http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/Downloads.htm


 
أخي الكريم السيد عطار .. تحية وبعد 
تم تنزيل أحد برامج للخرائط السيكرومترية (trane) 
وهو لا يحتاج الى كراك .. والسؤال هل يحتاج للمل الامثل الى تنزيل الفجول بيسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان ..


----------



## عطار (22 مايو 2006)

يا اخي الكريم لا علاف لأني كتب هذا اولا


----------



## الدرويش (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا البرنامج وكل البرامج الجيدة وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالتبريد والتكييف


----------



## waleedamer (23 مايو 2006)

*فلسطين*



waleedamer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخوه الكرام \بعد التحيه
> انا من المشاركين الجدد فى الملتقى ارجو منكم تزويدى بالجداول الخاصه بحساب التكييف للاماكن المختلفه ان كانت بحوزه احد منكم حتى يتسنى لى استخدامها فى الحسابات المتعلقه بالتكييف وان وجد برامج حساب الاحمال السريع التقريبى حيث لاحظت استخدامها فى مكاتب وشركات التوريد والتركيب للمكيفات
> وجزاكم الله خيرا وزاد من ميزان حسناتكم


 

الرجاء من الاخوه فى الملتقى الرد ان امكن

ولكم الثواب عند الله


----------



## ihsan (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز م. أحمد عفيفي سلامة لقد حملة برنامج حساب شركة يورك ولم أتمكن من تنصيبه أذا أمكن طريقة تنصيبه و شكرا لجهودكم الخيرة.
أخوكم م. إحسان ihsan


----------



## عبدو10 (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هده البرامج


----------



## hhhhh (4 يونيو 2006)

هل احد عنده شرح لبرنامج Memate Hvac


----------



## engnab74 (6 يونيو 2006)

كيف يمكن تحديد حجم او قدرة الضاغط من خلال معرفة حمل تبريد الحيز


----------



## Mmervat (9 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmad anwar (14 يونيو 2006)

اخي احمد عفيفي بارك الله فيك 
الي مزيد من التقدم


----------



## ستار سلمان (15 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين
احتاج الى مخطط (معدل تدفق الماء مع معدل هبوط الضغط)
وكذلك الى جدول الطول المكافى للوصلات في الانابيب
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ايمن دياب (18 يونيو 2006)

السيدالمهندس/ مشرف الموقع.....لكم جزيل الشكر والأمتنان على هذا المجهود الرائع راجيا من الله عز وجل دوام التوقبق والتقدم لسيدتكم والسادة المهندسين لهم جزيل الشكر جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتهم
انا اقوم بتدريس مادة التبريد والتكييف ارجو من سيادتكم التفضل مساعد تى فى المادة العلمية لذلك على الأميل arbm_2020*********** ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم ايمن دياب


----------



## خالد صديق (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed ouda (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس احمد


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووور على هذا الجهد الرهيب


----------



## ايمن دياب (22 يونيو 2006)

جزا الله الجميع على هذا المجهود الكبير وفقكم الله لما فية الخير


----------



## ايمن دياب (22 يونيو 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر لماتقدموة انى ابحث عن الدوائر الكهربية للأجهزة الكييف المختلفة وذلك لشرحها لمجموعة من الطلبة وفقكم الله لما فبة الخير


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (22 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم الله يبارك فيك لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## azizmousa (2 يوليو 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء احتاج لشرح مبسط لكيفيه استخدام برنامج cool packو arrier e 20
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو جاشو (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم اللة خير الجزاءعلى ما تقدمو
ونتظر المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## moghrabi (6 يوليو 2006)

Aslamalikum

Dear Brothers , I want to ask you if someone has the Software Program of the Carrier : E20-II HVAC System Design Software

if some one has it please to upload it for more information it is Software from Carrier E20-II is a collection of software programs created specifically for the HVAC system designer and has many modules : 
E20-II Software Modules 

*Load & Energy Analysis*
HAP (Hourly Analysis Program): Load Estimating & Energy Use Analysis
System Design Loads: Cooling and Heating Load Estimating
Block Load for Windows: Simpler (but still Accurate) Load Estimates

*Mechanical Design*
Refrigerant Piping Analysis: Sizing & pressure calculations

*Economics*
Engineering Economic Analysis: Lifecycle economics for HVAC systems

please tell us if some one has it

many thanky in Advance

Aslamalikum


----------



## د. قصي الحديثي (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز السيد احمد عفيفي
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على ما تثري به معلوماتنا من كتب و برامج
اخي العزيز فيما يخص روابط ال Rapid Share لم استطيع تنزيل اي كتاب او برناج لاني عندما اختار Free لا تفعل عملية التنزيل و يطلب ان يكون لدي عضوية من نوع Premium.
ارجو مساعدتي بحل هذه المشكلة جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## azizmousa (6 يوليو 2006)

مجهود تشكر عليه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azizmousa (6 يوليو 2006)

الاخوه الكرام هل ممكن شرح مبسط لكيفيه استخدام برنامجe20


----------



## حسن فرج حسن (7 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء اشكركم علي موقعكم العظيم وارجو معلومات عن ماصفات تكييف غرفة العمليات بالمستفيات


----------



## حسن فرج حسن (7 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء اشكركم علي موقعكم العظيم وارجو معلومات عن مواصفات تكييف غرفة العمليات بالمستشفيات


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا الاخوه الكرام على المجهود العظيم واتمنى لكم المذيد


----------



## hani500 (15 يوليو 2006)

7محمود7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ حسن
> بالنسبة لبرنامج Kotza البرنامج الكامل موجود عندي مع الدنقل وهو لايفرق عن الديمو الا بالدنقل والدنقل وصلة توصل بفي مكان توصيل الطابعة هنا المشكلة احببت ان اوضح المسئلة لك
> وشكرا


Brother Mahmoud,
Do you have the manual of Kotza

Jazak Allah Khairan


----------



## احمد عبد الفتاح (15 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله عليكم جميعآ 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو الأمير (27 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكر على الجهد المبذول من قبلكم


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (30 يوليو 2006)

اريد برنامج او كتاب لكيفية تصميم المجاري الهوائية للتكييف المركزي


----------



## ramsis2 (31 يوليو 2006)

أخي السيد عطار ..
جزاك الله كل خير عنا ، وجعل أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين 
I Need Prog For Fier Fighting System Sprincler System From Elitesoft Or Any Co Thanks


----------



## ramsis2 (31 يوليو 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
برجاء المساعدة فى الحصول على برنامج تصميم لنظام مكافحة الحريق بنظام الرشاشات ويفضل لو كان البرنامج الخاص بشركة ايليت التى اتحفنا الاخ عطار بالبرامج القيمة الخاصة بها ولكم تحياتى وشكرى مقدما


----------



## sultan3311 (20 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا اخواني المهندسين اريد برنامج لحسابات غرف التبريد وكم طن يكفي لدرجة البروده المطلوبه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 أغسطس 2006)

سلام 
انا مشترك جدير وي خبرتي في الكمبيوتر ضعيفه في حجات عاوذ 
اعملها معاكم مش عارف اعملها عاوذ حد يوارني ممكن 
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 أغسطس 2006)

اخي المشرف :ــ
المشاركات الي قمتا بها عاوذ اعرف في حد افادني بي حاجه ولا لع اذاي
اعرف الرد ازاي اعرف اني في حد ردا عليا وي وراني حاحه
انا اسف اسئلتي كاتيره 
ســــــــــــــــــامحوني
شكرا


----------



## othman (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الافاضل
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المبارك
ولكن عندي سؤال
كيف اصمم دار بواسطة بويلر وجيلر
اذا تريدون ارسال اليكم تفاصيل الخريطة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## salahelden74 (23 أغسطس 2006)

يا م/ احمد عفيفى بالنسبه للبرنامج الى فى المشاركه الثانيه بيشتغل ازاى


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (23 أغسطس 2006)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممشكور


----------



## عماد قاسم (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم........الى م. احمد عفيفي تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم وان يمن الله عليك ببركاته وتبقى دائما شمعة تنير بها طريق المهندسين


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أريد برنامج لحساب ابعاد الدكت من خلال cfm
وشكرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## زيد_اميدي (31 أغسطس 2006)

سلام عليكم يا اخ م/ احمد عفيفي انا اريد معلومات عن شركة يورك وخاصة بكيج يونيت وكيفية تزويد بكيج بلهيترات لذي يحتاجها في مناطق بارد وانواعها واذا امكن اسماء بعض شركات عربية التي تصنع هيترات وما هو رايك في شركة فواز


----------



## زيد_اميدي (31 أغسطس 2006)

*يورك بكيج يونت*

سلام عليكم م/احمد عفيفي ارجو من الله يحفظكم ارجو زيادتي بمعلومات عن كيفية زيادت هيترات في بكج يونت في مناطق بارد ونوعياتها واذا امكن اسماء بعض شركات عربية التي تصنع هيترات ولكم جزيل شكر


----------



## miso-a (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السادة الزملاء الأعزاء
.... جزاكم الله خيراً عن كل البرامج التي تقدموها في مجال التكييف والتبريد 
ارجو تزويدي بمرجع حول اسس الدراسة الهندسية و التصميم في مشاريع 
.... التكييف والتبريد


----------



## عزيم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الى الأخ العزيز المهندس أحمد عفيفي سلامة أرجو منك أن ترسل لي البرامج الخاصة بالتكييف والتبريد مع شكري الجزيل لك . م عزيم


----------



## كرار العراقي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ستار سلمان (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*معاونة*

الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين
احتاج الى مخطط (معدل تدفق الماء مع معدل هبوط الضغط)
وكذلك الى جدول الطول المكافى للوصلات في الانابيب
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## waleed_ ghost (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوه الكرام ارجو منكم المساعده فى الحصول على برنامج hap


----------



## yaser hhh (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا البرمج رائعة بس ياريت ملفات مساعدة عن البرامج


----------



## HOMAM (17 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## مجدى شاكر (12 مارس 2007)

ارجوك يا أخ احمد ان تتحفنا ببرنامج عن غرف التبريد والتجميد والأنفاق والآيس كريم وكل ما يخص التجميد الصناعى وايضا مصانع الثلج


----------



## محمود سند (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على كل ما تقدمونه
إذا حد عنده المثال المذكور فى برنامج E20 ويستطيع وضعه فى المنتدى يكون قد أسدى معروفا يشكر عليه


----------



## ايهاب العربي (29 أغسطس 2007)

hvacboy قال:


> لو تكرمت اخي برنامج رسم الدكت غير اوتو كاد
> 
> الله يحفظك


هناك برنامج خطير جدا افضل من الاوتوكاد وهويسمى solidworks وهويحمل عن طريق التورنت وحجمه حولى 3 جيجا وشكرا


----------



## ايهاب العربي (29 أغسطس 2007)

ايها الاحبة الكرام انا اريد شرح مفصل عن مصنع الثلج وكذلك اريد شرح برنامج حساب الاحمال وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hmaseri (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*hmaseri*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك عليكم الشهر

:87: هل هناك جهاز شحن فريون اوتماتيكي للوحدات ؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سالم الريس (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرجاء مساعدتي من قبل أي زميل لديه أي من Softwares التالية الخاصة بالتبريد*

الإخوة الزملاء الأعزاء 

أنا بحاجة إلى بعض البرامج الخاصة بالتبريد و هنا أنا لا أتحدث عن حساب أحمال التبريد لغرف التبريد و لكن عن الخطوة التالية بعد تحديد الحمل المطلوب و الضاغط ، الموضوع يتعلق بتصميم المبخر و المكثف بحيث يحققان الظروف الداخلية المطلوبة من درجة حرارة و نسبة رطوبة و كمية هواء. 

مثال على البرامج التي أطلبها: 


Coldware software ( من شركة COLMAC COIL ) 
CoilPRO IV Software ( من شركة COLMAC COIL)
Dryware Software (من شركة COLMAC COIL)
Precision Coils Selection Program release 4.4 ( البرنامج موجود عندي ولكني بحاجة إلى activation code 
برنامج OEM coils Version 3.42 الخاص بشركة OUTOKUMPU HEATCRAFT و موقعها على الانترنت: http/www.heatcraft.com.fr و هو برنماج جميل جدا لأي مهندس يعمل في مجال تصميم و تنفيذ وحدات التبريد بأنواعها Unit coolers أو Condensing units الرجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير

م. سالم الريس 
مهندس استشاري ميكانيكا -تبريد و تكييف 
غزة - فلسطين


----------



## سامي الجن (9 مايو 2008)

شكا جزيلاجزاكم الله جميعا" خيرا


----------



## samehabudalo (5 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء
الله يعطيكو العافية على مجهودكم الرائع
هنالك برنامج رائع كما سمعت واسمه
Hevcomp
هل يتوفر لدى احدكم 
كل الشكر والمحبة


----------



## samehabudalo (5 مايو 2009)

البرنامج اسمه
Hevacomp


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني في الله ارجو المساعدة لم استطع ان احمل البرامج المطروحة لأنها رابيد شير ارجوكم ساعدوني اذا كنتم قادرين على تحميلها على روابط اخرى ارجوكم بسرعة


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 مايو 2009)

اخواني في الله ارجوكم مساعدتي في تعليمي كيفية تصميم تكييف لأي مبنى بالتفصيل من الالف حتى الياء ارجوكم بالعربي ارجوكم ساعدوني خطوة خطوة حتى افهم كيف اصمم واكون قادر باذن الله على التصميم وحدي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريو وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nawel23 (10 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجوكم اريد الحصول على رابط لتنزيل refprop:11:
مشكوووووووورين اخوتي:56::56::56:


----------

